# For Sale New Holland LS180



## alwinefarms (Feb 18, 2010)

I am selling my New Holland LS180 skid loader: 2 speed, aux. hydrailics, deluxe cab kit w/ door window and heat, 3100 hrs., very well maintained and taken care of, $13000, located in SCPA call Andy at 717-465-4976


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

How firm are you on the price?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

02DURAMAX;1005494 said:


> How firm are you on the price?


Depends on how many offers he gets.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never seen someone run chains on the the front's..
What ever works for you lol. Good luck on the sale.
Robert


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

DeVries;1005686 said:


> Depends on how many offers he gets.


Thanks Skippy!


----------

